# Cyriocosmus Elegans



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Been after one of these for a while and finally got one.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Love it.:flrt:


----------



## Kif (Jan 15, 2010)

Gorgeous T, 
Hoping to pick up a few of this species at the BTS.

Andy.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Beautiful. What a whooper too


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

stunning wee species kirsteen, :2thumb:


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*sweet*

nice dwarf Kirsteen, pm me where u got it


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

I love these little dudes, just discovered mine dead in its burrow  she was huge to, 3 or 4 cm

Im sure if they got to 5 or 6in+ they would be up there with the P.metalica's and M.balfouri's of this world, but even better looking


----------



## Ian Hall (Oct 22, 2009)

Cool little T's. mine is always active, great feeders too.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Aw, it's adorable!

Already got it's adult colouration too.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

aww yeah i considered one of these last time i ordered things, got a gbb and versi. maybe i'm gilrly infact i am so i don't give a frack but i like the little hearts on thier bottom.


----------

